# Teaching "Wipe your paws"



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

Im working on teaching Stark to wipe his paws. Hes pretty much got it, we started with hotdog pieces under a towel and eventually faded away to just a towel and after a couple "wipes" (more like digging) he stops and looks up at me like 'thats what you wanted, right?' Ive been doing it with a clicker. Just one question, I was trying to fade out the towel and just have him 'wipe his paws' wherever he is at whenever I ask. But, I cant get him to do it without the towel. And, I cant find anywhere about anyone who has faded out the towel... is that something youre not supposed to do with this trick? Or can someone tell me how to get him to understand that its not the towel that makes the trick... its what he does with his paws. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

This is an awesome 'trick'. I can't help much but it'd be useful for us when they come inside with their wet, dirty paws. I swear sometimes our backyard looks like a swamp after it rains or the snow melts. I sure do spend a lot of time cleaning the floor because of those paws. Maybe just keep the towel or switch it to a rug and use it for when he comes inside. Like a true gentleman!


----------



## Cplant89 (Dec 24, 2012)

How did you teach this initially?


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

I taught this trick by putting some cut up pieces of hotdog under a towel, I knelt down on the towel to keep it in place. I clicked and rewarded for sniffing at first then at 'wiping' (digging). I slowly faded the hotdogs under the towel away. He knew he was pawing to get the treat in my hand bc hw stopped actually looking for the treat under the towel and would paw the towel then look to me for a treat. But, once I remove the towel, instant confusion. He starts looking for the towel and starts offering every other trick he knows for the reward other than the pawing.


----------

